# Vintage electrical film clip.



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaJZdIeUV_k

Please, no comments about pro or non union. Just enjoy the vintage footage.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Extremely cool. In the duct bank shot, when the guy is lubing the wire, it almost looks like those conduits have bell ends on them, but I know it's not PVC. Did they/do they make a bell end for rigid?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks like they used damn axle grease to lube the wire pulls. I bet that stuff was virtual cement after a few years.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaJZdIeUV_k
> 
> Please, no comments about pro or non union. Just enjoy the vintage footage.



..........


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaJZdIeUV_k
> 
> Please, no comments about pro or non union. Just enjoy the vintage footage.


Awesome, thanks for posting it!


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank You: It is great to see and listen to the fellows that TAKE PRIDE IN THEIR WORK.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That is totally cool. The neat thing is we still basically use the same tools and do work the same way. Tuggers, benders, etc. Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Podagrower said:


> Extremely cool. In the duct bank shot, when the guy is lubing the wire, it almost looks like those conduits have bell ends on them, but I know it's not PVC. Did they/do they make a bell end for rigid?


Yes, mallable iron bell ends were available for rigid up until the days of PVC.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked all of it except the "radical right" comment.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FranklinsApprentice said:


> I liked all of it except the "radical right" comment.


Same here, but lets just leave that alone at the OP's request..:thumbsup:

Still busy?


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Same here, but lets just leave that alone at the OP's request..:thumbsup:
> 
> Still busy?


I'm ok with unions, as long as they stay out of politics 

So far, yes.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> but lets just leave that alone at the OP's request..:thumbsup:


This :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw but one person who I would say with confidence is under 35 years old.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I saw but one person who I would say with confidence is under 35 years old.


How many of us are under 35.........:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what an ass backwards pull. I would of set the spool on the other side of the vault and pulled str8 in. I didn't watch the whole clip - was that rigid ? it kinda looked like it might have been terra cotta.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.... Yall still do the same labor today with only a few more conveniences...kudos.....and, an another note I heard an OSHA agent defecate himself watching this vintage film.


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> How many of us are under 35.........:laughing:


Harry, you asked for under 35 y.o. I have been in our trade since 1964> Have seen lots of fellows join up, work a few years and then give it up as being too much work for the wages. When I started my appreticeship my hourly wage was 93 cents per hour. Journeymen were just shy of $4.00 per hour..


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great video. I love seeing stuff like this. I wish there were more of it around.


----------



## FranklinsApprentice (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> How many of us are under 35.........:laughing:


A month ago I would have raised my hand.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

n5i5ken said:


> Harry, you asked for under 35 y.o. I have been in our trade since 1964> Have seen lots of fellows join up, work a few years and then give it up as being too much work for the wages. When I started my appreticeship my hourly wage was 93 cents per hour. Journeymen were just shy of $4.00 per hour..


In high school sept 1974 I got my first job as a helper $1.60 an hour...:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> what an ass backwards pull. I would of set the spool on the other side of the vault and pulled str8 in. I didn't watch the whole clip - was that rigid ? it kinda looked like it might have been terra cotta.


I think the way it came off of the reel dictated how it was going to feed. I may have been easier not to fight it.

With that said, it looks like they had newer equipment than some contractors I have worked for...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How many of us are under 35.........:laughing:



My point is.... go to any job site today and check the over 35 / under 35 ratio.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> My point is.... go to any job site today and check the over 35 / under 35 ratio.


I Know there are not many under 35 these days.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

Been there,done that.(1953) thanks for the memories! BillW.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm one of the oldest in the shop these days. 
We have a lot of younger guys here. But there is a big gap in ages between me and them. About 20+ years difference.


----------



## jculber (Apr 22, 2008)

Not so sure about the under 35 comment. Our shop has TONS of apprentices AND Journeyman under the age of 35 (including me). Hell, our crew alone (out of 9 guys) only 2 are over the age of 35 and one more at 30+


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jculber said:


> Not so sure about the under 35 comment. Our shop has TONS of apprentices AND Journeyman under the age of 35 (including me). Hell, our crew alone (out of 9 guys) only 2 are over the age of 35 and one more at 30+



The 'under 35' comment is about the film.


----------

